# Agco 7434 and CNH Pro 700



## Sharpshooter99 (May 28, 2020)

Hello! We have an Agco 7434 baler that we have been running with a GTA monitor. This year, we are playing with the idea of hooking it to one of our newer Case tractors, both of which have Pro 700 screens. The baler has an ISOBUS harness that fits the ISO harness on both tractors. For the sake of convenience, can a Pro 700 run an Agco Baler? Our local Case guys don't really deal with balers and our baler dealer, who is 3 hours down the interstate, doesn't deal with Case equipment much. I'm sure what i'm looking for is a pricey unlock code and/or possibly a controller on the baler to save me the chor of putting that GTA monitor in and out of the cab every year.

Thanks


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

IF you have ISOBUS on you tractor and the baler IS set up for it, you shouldn't have any problems with the connection. That is supposed to be the beauty of ISOBUS compatible machines, that you need only one monitor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

With the Pro600, there was a software glitch that it would not recognize speed input from AGCO ISOBus, pretty sure it got fixed when they went to the 700.


----------

